# Anyone try the Driver Injury Protection from Aon/Uber App?



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

It's in the App under Account->Insurance and at the top - Driver Injury Protection Information.

Curious what people think of this and if anyone has bitten.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I have it.

On the surface, it looks like a pretty good deal. $1,000,000 in injury coverage, no deductible or co-pay. Up to $500 a week in lost income. $150,000 death benefit for spouse and/or children.

However, the devil is in the details, and they have a lot of restrictions and exclusions. (.PDF warning)

You pay $.0375 a mile while on a trip after pickup but you are covered whenever the app is on.


----------

